# Can a mother/daughter pair be bonded?



## Fergi (Nov 15, 2004)

I would like to be able to keep one of thebabies. Can Fergi be bonded to one of her daughters? Will she favorcertain babies over others as they get bigger, maybe have a preferenceas to which one she would get along with the best? Thanks for any help.

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2004)

Most certainly. I used to have a bondedmother/daughter pair. Mom became very depressed when cagedalone, so I solved the problem by leaving a daughter with her.

In some cases, the mother may attack the offspring as they get older,so it's going to depend on the individuals. Some sexuallyaggressive does may continually ride their cage mate -- male or female.

Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Nov 15, 2004)

It'sweird how a doe can attack her daughter, that is mean.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 15, 2004)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Iwould like to be able to keep one of the babies. Can Fergi be bonded toone of her daughters? Will she favor certain babies over others as theyget bigger, maybe have a preference as to which one she would get alongwith the best? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Fergi's mom


i have a mother who is bonded with 2 daughters, and defentlythey do pick favorites. some seem to love keeping a "kid around" whileothes after a certain amt of time are done and just want them kids outof her space LOL my trio has been together for about 4.5 years that isthe age of her daughters


----------



## Fergi (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you Pamnock and Gabby. I am so happy thatthere is a good chance I will get to keep one of the babes. Fergi justbetter go along with my plan and like at least one of her daughtersMy luck she will attack anything that isn't male :shock:. Iam now even more excited if that is even possible!

Fergi's mom


----------



## bluebird (Nov 16, 2004)

In my experience mother daughter bondings are the easiest ,i rarely have a doe that will not except her own daughter.bluebird


----------

